# DOOM-III Gives Mee NightMares !!!



## Ashis (Nov 6, 2004)

Hey,
How do U guys play that DOOM.. thing-- Its Horrifying   
I can't go on with this..(I mean Com..On  It gives me NightMare!!!)

CAN SOME ONE TELL, HOW TO PLAY IT WOTHOUT GETTING TOO INVOLVED!!!


----------



## NikhilVerma (Nov 6, 2004)

Play it while (Edited - [deXter])
Or just mute the sound coz sound is the only scary part...

That's the best suggestion I can give you...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 6, 2004)

Playin The game without Gettin too involved In it hummm.....Sounds like a Mature content handling problem.....by the way how old are u mate.....This game sure is spooky but come one mate aint that much scary.....now-a-days these games are made with much more of mature content and it all up to u on how u handle it....my advice never play with ur lights off and alone  ....play with some friend and during day time lol.....


----------



## vysakh (Nov 6, 2004)

i finished it. its a horrifying game. learn to like it then u will love playing it. thats how i played it even after falling from my chair when an imp suddenly jumped towards me,,


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 6, 2004)

SIMPLE.....if its too scary do this,,,,
*www.gamespot.com/pc/action/doom3/hints.html
   or 
*www.wogaming.com/cheatshints/18798.html

 Follow the steps ...will spoil bit of a game for yor but anyway you will complete it ...and its really worth playing it even in cheat modes than quiting it all together...anyway for people who really want to enjoy any game dont ever play with Cheats...


----------



## [deXter] (Nov 6, 2004)

Well if its too scary for you- then DONT go on with this! 

I can understand perfectly well what you are going through. I felt the same way when for the first time in my life I played the worlds first 3D game, Wolf 3D (dos)! I mean, uptil then I was so used to 2D games like prince, dave and all, but then when Wolf 3D came out- woah, I tried many times but I always used to get scared- In the end, I gave up and never played wolf 3d ever again (or just level1)




*img.photobucket.com/albums/v189/dextersgenius/signature1.gif


----------



## ishaan (Nov 6, 2004)

y dont u play wid all d lights on in da room...and wile listeneing 2 sum nice music wid headfonz and if u g2 a TV in da same room switch it on and keep it somewhere where u can just flick ur eyes from da monitor 2 da tv without moving much...or put a mirror or something and put on  something like FTV or if ur not into dat den sum music channel or sumthing

u wont get scared now but u mite not play dat well now also


----------



## vysakh (Nov 6, 2004)

you should do this 
1 play at midnight  (ie when everyone is asleep and there is no noise)
2 put the volume of the speakers to the maximum
3 sit on a stool
PS this should be done after seeing a ghost film
do this once and then u will never be frightened


----------



## Prashray (Nov 6, 2004)

I play the Demo at night but it was not much scary.
Though it was a llittle bit.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 7, 2004)

face ur fears buddy, play it after 12:30 in night with all the lights turned off... a cool headphone for the real sound effects, totally alone in the room as i did


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Nov 7, 2004)

why play it in the first place? its not mandatory, like breathing to stay alive.


----------



## adithyagenius (Nov 7, 2004)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> Play it while (Edited - [deXter])
> Or just mute the sound coz sound is the only scary part...
> 
> That's the best suggestion I can give you...



can u pm me the uncensored message. I am very curious.  

Also my list of scary games
1. Clive Baker's The Undying. Very scary scripted events with mutilation and disembodiment.
2. System Shock 2. The sound effects are damn scary along with the dialogues. actually they are not scary. They are creepy with a lot of gore.

Suggestions to overcome fear and be able to sleep by switching of lights.
1. See cartoon network. If some good comedy like johny bravo is there u will sleep peacfully. If scooby doo is being telecast u will puke and sleep like nikhil after hearing the song. Try Star world too. I don't have cable since 2 years. So i cannot use it.
2. Read morning paper and see what is laloo up to and sleep hating narendra modi and other terrorists.
3. Play some other games like Duke Nukem Manhattan project or Giants Citizen: Kabuto (the best comedy game ever I played. It got 9.0 gamespot score. Very good graphics even now. Best insane comedy like Simpsons but more insane)
4. See [rpno]. Rearrange the letters in [] to get correct answer. I never tried this but seemed to work for 2 of my friends but didn't work for 1 coz after playing Undying everything looked like a monstor.
5. Post in digit forum.


----------



## adithyagenius (Nov 7, 2004)

@asish btw how old are u?


----------



## gamefreak14 (Nov 7, 2004)

adithyagenius said:
			
		

> Also my list of scary games
> 1. Clive Baker's The Undying. Very scary scripted events with mutilation and disembodiment.
> 2. System Shock 2. The sound effects are damn scary along with the dialogues. actually they are not scary. They are creepy with a lot of gore.


SS2 is the scariest game I've ever played. Undying comes second. SS2 will scare the living daylights out of you. Especially when you see those dead crew members appearing right in front of your eyes.


----------



## adithyagenius (Nov 7, 2004)

@gamfreak14
I wasn't ranking them. I found atleast u who can bravely claim that he is scared after playing SS2. Actually what was creepy to me in SS2 was the sounds. The voice records of the scientists becoming mutated. "The Flesh! The Flesh! The call of the many!". Also the cutscene in which they showed the flesh filled level with those flesh monsters called rumblers. Also the voice when u go near eggs saying "the babies must sleep! the babies must sleep! we will harm u like u harm us!" Also the starting deck u can see people who commited suicide due to fear. The people who hung themselves from fans. Also in one of the decks insects coming out of the body of another hung guy.

In undying I got real scred coz I was playing the game at 1:00 am also with the lights off. I was scared even when the lights are on. Just when u start if u go back to the gates u will see werewolves running. also if u use scry u will see a dead body hanging from the lamp post with blood dripping from it and the rats licking them. When u enter and follow one ghost he turns his head 360 degrees and says "when the bonds of the flesh are broken impossible becomes reality." There is this family potrait in one of the halls. If u use scry u can see the what the family members have become. I didn't play after that so I don't know anything.

This might seem odd to u but I and 3 other friends felt half life to be scary when we played it first. It is not like horror scary but scared for u life scary. Till now all the games were normal. They have enemies that behave in set pattern and are not scary. Half life actually puts u there where nothing is predictable. U R ALWAYS ALONE. Thats the reson it was scary. Also some mods are there for it which are scary. I played this USS darkstar form PC Gamer and saw the animals they put in zoo. They were horrifying for a sec when u see them first. But all this is nothing infront of SS2 and Undying.


----------



## Ashis (Nov 7, 2004)

i....Know at 20 Years (TWENTY); Quite old to be scared!!!   

But U see Every thing i do, I do it Passionately (my friend recomended me; Stop playing HALO, Cuz I Restart the the levle or from the SAVE when One or any of my Marines Die)  

I paly the Game at Night in my Room when Every one is sleeping Cuz I dont want to get scoldings for playing from my mother   

(& sure, with a PHILIPS SBC HP800 HeadPhone & Light Turned Off as my mother keeps checking if lights are turned on).  

&&

guys Cut that thing off, I can't Mute that sound (I want all the Juice)


----------



## adithyagenius (Nov 8, 2004)

There is nothing like at 20 years u should be fearless or something.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 8, 2004)

hmmm....well man it is a scary game but not that scary!!!! and u r supposed 2 enjoy the scariness of the game...it should not put u off....and i agree, the best experience is when u play at noght with the lights off...unfortunately i have 2 deal with plain laptop speakers...i would have loved 5.1 speakers...but i finished the game a few days back...


----------



## ishaan (Nov 8, 2004)

hav u guys played silent hill 3 ?

damn scary and i played at nite wid lites off but then i had to c south park episodes 2 overcome my fears n sleep peacefully (i also did this wen i saw the movie dawn of the dead....its really scary in some parts)


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 8, 2004)

comon guys, how scary can it be

I compleated the game on August 25th, 3 months back, with headphones, 

If U think this is scary then don't go out in the night alone


----------



## vysakh (Nov 8, 2004)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> comon guys, how scary can it be
> 
> I compleated the game on August 25th, 3 months back, with headphones,
> 
> If U think this is scary then don't go out in the night alone



and dont stay in the house alone


----------



## technomodel (Nov 8, 2004)

well gx iremember what u posted when u posted it's review  


> I just bought Doom 3. This is not the version I downloaded on 3 August, it is the latest in games, & so Far all I can say that even after playing after 10 days again and there is only one thing to define it
> 
> I M SITTING ON A TOILET SEAT
> This game is scaring the kid in me; man this is dangerous



btw gx, the info u posted was really useful
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5940&highlight=doom+3


----------



## funkymonkey (Nov 10, 2004)

Whatever anyone say DOOM3 is scary. thats what the game is ment to be. If you are not scared you are missing what DOOM3 is all about. I mean I do get scared, very scared many times. PLaying it at ultra high settings with full graphics on and 4XAA on my shiny new 6800GT the game is awasome and scary. I mean there was a time when i played it for the first time amm my body hairs were standing like spikes and i needed to go for No1 
If i get too scared i just hit escape and save the game. Take a break, make myself mentally prepared for getting scared and sit again on C and get nail those monsters 
Works for me, try it.


----------



## [digitt] (Nov 10, 2004)

DRINK BEER F 8) CK FEAR


----------



## nikhilesh (Nov 10, 2004)

great topic

go get hit by a bus.


































okok only kidding.......


----------



## Prashray (Nov 10, 2004)

hmm......
Many people are scared by Doom 3.


----------



## ishaan (Nov 10, 2004)

dude check out dis movie LITTLE NICKY and u will wanna visit hell so bad...u will actually wanna meet da devil


----------



## Ashis (Nov 21, 2004)

I figured out Why it was more sacry to me!!! 
I have lowered the britness & Contrast of my monitor which made every thing darker than it should be.   

Guys just Think What I Have UnderGone!!! HE HE HE


----------



## klinux (Nov 21, 2004)

try watching night show of vaasthu shastra in a theatre virtually empty , sitting in balcony with just two friends , after having a heavy dinner .


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 21, 2004)

Ashis said:
			
		

> I figured out Why it was more sacry to me!!!
> I have lowered the britness & Contrast of my monitor which made every thing darker than it should be.
> 
> Guys just Think What I Have UnderGone!!! HE HE HE



    Lowering the Brigtness and contrast in DOOM3 huhhhhhhh when you need to keep all the senses alive..dont know what can happen ...Better take some newspaper ..make a hole and play through it...Say arnt eyes the best censor..ha ha ha 
   Ok forget jokes apart why are you not trying the Cheats ...will healp you a lot


----------



## techno_funky (Nov 21, 2004)

o heck its one fantanstic game for sure 
its so eerie u just are startled at every corner 
definately not for the weak hearted


----------



## Prashray (Nov 21, 2004)

But quite a good game though.


----------



## xenkatesh (Nov 21, 2004)

Prashray wrote: said:
			
		

> But quite a good game though.



Yeah man played very scary and little tough..


----------



## funkymonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

it was too scary for me to start with, specially with my 4.1 speaker system. I used to hit escape, take a breather and play again 
I am very near to finishing it now.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 21, 2004)

yo funky.....while u hit escape...also save the game...helps a lot...


----------



## NikhilVerma (Nov 21, 2004)

klinux said:
			
		

> try watching night show of vaasthu shastra in a theatre virtually empty , sitting in balcony with just two friends , after having a heavy dinner .



YUP

I'll laugh so hard that I will almost puke...


----------



## vysakh (Nov 21, 2004)

well klinux after playing doom3 you can do that with no fear


----------



## beyondthegracefgod (Nov 21, 2004)

The scaries games i have played :
1>Siren (the most scariest even if u have played doom3 over and over again)
2>Silent Hill
3>Return to Castle Wolfenstein
4>Doom (tis was the 1st in the league.I used to be scared of even going round the corner)

 Sigh  me just played doom 3 in its demo.


----------



## Prashray (Nov 21, 2004)

I played the Siren Demo.
But escaped after playing it for only 4 minutes.
It is a very very scary game really.
I would not advise to play it at night alone especially to heart patients.


----------



## GameAddict (Nov 24, 2004)

*Doom Comics*

Hi Doom fans,

Here is the Doom Comics...next we will have Doom AC's and Doom Shoes 

www.doomworld.com/10years/doomcomic/comic.php

Enjoy!

Bye!

GA


----------



## questionable_ethics (Nov 25, 2004)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> face ur fears buddy, play it after 12:30 in night with all the lights turned off... a cool headphone for the real sound effects, totally alone in the room as i did




that's the way i play too   




			
				pradeep_chauhan said:
			
		

> why play it in the first place? its not mandatory, like breathing to stay alive.



well pradeep, let's just say it *is* like breathing for some people


----------



## Ashis (Dec 5, 2004)

funkymonkey said:
			
		

> it was too scary for me to start with, specially with my 4.1 speaker system. I used to hit escape, take a breather and play again
> I am very near to finishing it now.



Yea ME Too Did the Same. At times I ask My Sister To play It For ME    

If at times things Gets hard, ... Cant Find the way then do make ur way to *www.doom3portal.com/walkthrough/   

And if a Demon Gives U a hard time; then Hit:- Ctrl+Alt+~  & type in  GOD  or   GIVE ALL    

He He


----------



## Ashis (Dec 5, 2004)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> yo funky.....while u hit escape...also save the game...helps a lot...



Hit Escape! WHY ????  Don't  U have F5


----------



## vysakh (Dec 5, 2004)

the size of the savegames scared me more than the imps


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Dec 6, 2004)

vysakh said:
			
		

> you should do this
> 1 play at midnight  (ie when everyone is asleep and there is no noise)
> 2 put the volume of the speakers to the maximum
> 3 sit on a stool
> ...



vysakh surely has some interesting ideas.....


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 8, 2004)

i said using escape coz he presses it anyway....so if he is gonna press escape...he might as well save the game....


----------

